# loping?



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Does her saddle fit? Has a chiro seen her recently? She could have a sore back from the saddle or your bouncing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Usually yes it's bad. The horse is unhappy about something and its up to you to figure it out. I would start with saddle and pad fit. Make sure there's nothing pinching or rubbing. Have her back and sides checked for sore spots. Have her hooves checked.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

If you're nervous, maybe you're clenching with your thighs and causing a possible saddle fit issue to compound?


----------



## jewelerin74 (Jun 30, 2013)

Her saddle fits. The saddle pad could be causing her difficulties but it is the only thin enough one I have. It is a western one. Her hooves are good. There is no chiro any where remotely close. I'm thinking of using the western one a few times to see how she acts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Are her ears actually pinned or are they laid back because she is giving you her full attention?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Please post a picture or video. I love Australian saddles, but they do not distribute weight over as large an area as a western saddle. If your weight is to the rear of the saddle, then your riding could cause the pinned ears.

Do you know how to ride in 2 point? If so, try doing that. Or see if it happens with another rider.

BTW - my favorite pad for my saddle is a standard, cheap, folded 30 x 60 thin western one:


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

If her ears are back AND she is giving a kick - even a slight kick - she is in pain or upset.

You mentioned being nervous - are you giving her enough rein to lope? She may be ticked at the confusing request.

If you have someone who could watch from the ground or video the actions, it would help to see what is going on.


----------



## Maryland Rider (Jul 2, 2013)

I have been watching my daughter ride every night this week.
Paying close attention to all 4 horses ears when she rides each one.

Pinned back, no, but back as if to pay attention to the rider.
Switching alot, one front and one back. Rather funny at times.

I am only observing truly pinned ears when the horses are in contact with each other.

When I'm riding my horse he has so much go in him ears are my last thought.


----------



## jewelerin74 (Jun 30, 2013)

I do have a video and a picture. I believe I have a picture on one of my other forums when I first got it(so the blanket it too far back, whoops!) But idk how to get them on here sense I am on my phone. Maybe this weekend I could get a pic. Not sure. I guess I don't really know if they are just listening or really pinned. And she hasn't kicked in a while. I kind of assumed she only did at first because she was too lazy to lope. I could never get her to lope so it was a lot of back and forth until it finally happened. But I don't think I really payed attention to her listening ears or her mad ears. Maybe I just have never seen her mad ears?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jewelerin74 (Jun 30, 2013)

I ride two point (post) in a trot. I have no idea how to sit in a gallop or how to post in gallop.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jewelerin74 (Jun 30, 2013)

https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/1375751_10200679218367038_345033765_n.jpg


----------



## jewelerin74 (Jun 30, 2013)

Here is the video:


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Posting and two point are not the same thing. 

Posting = Standing and sitting with the horse's rhythm 
Two point = Leaning forward with your butt a few inches off the saddle the whole time. 

Here's what I see in the picture and the video: You are constantly yanking on the horse's mouth and she obviously isn't happy about it. Also, you are bouncing on her back when you canter, which does not feel good to the horse.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

I agree with above post your jerking in your horses mouth all while your cantering. In picture youv got a tight rein on her. You need to learn balance so your not riding your horses mouth.

No wonder her ears are pinned she unhappy with how your riding.


----------



## jewelerin74 (Jun 30, 2013)

The picture, I set her up with that. I kept contact with her mouth in the picture but not physically pulling her there. I just wanted to see how she looked. She wouldn't set her head that way if I didnt keep contact. The video idk. She wanted to go to the other horse because she is buddy sour. But I couldn't tell you. Because before I got told I hold them too loose, then too tight. I have to work with her and myself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

The horse doesn't have a loping problem. You have a bouncing problem.

At a canter, you need to move with the horse. This is my favorite video on loping:


----------



## jewelerin74 (Jun 30, 2013)

I never said she had a problem? I said I did. I have been told to go with the horse, and that's what I try. Maybe i'm still tense and need to relax more. I suppose giving some time I'll be able to do this normally without any problems.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

My mare started pinning her ears when I put her in a new saddle after I lost all my tack in a barn fire. It was definitely a saddle fit issue. I ended up selling the saddle and fitted her to a wider one. She lopes much more relaxed now. She does do a much better job loping on a completely loose rein. She HATES me being in her mouth, even just to bump her down a little. She's easy to stop, with nothing more than a sit down and quick woah, but if we're loping freely, she wants that loose rein or she will pin those ears. You really don't have much room there in your video. It's much easier to judge a relaxed lope when you're doing it in nice wide open circles. You hardly have a chance to get set up there before you're having to put on the brakes again. I bet if you can find an open spot and sit a nice relaxed lope on a loose rein, she'll eventually relax too. It may take a bit though. If she's used to a bouncy or tight ride, she'll need to be "taught" that changes are taking place. It took a few rides in a better saddle for my mare to realize "oh, wow, my shoulders aren't being pinched anymore. This feels better!" In your case, it may not be the saddle, but she'll need to get used to you making changes in your riding. In any event, yea, those are "attitude" ears.  She's beautiful by the way.


----------



## jewelerin74 (Jun 30, 2013)

mammakatja said:


> My mare started pinning her ears when I put her in a new saddle after I lost all my tack in a barn fire. It was definitely a saddle fit issue. I ended up selling the saddle and fitted her to a wider one. She lopes much more relaxed now. She does do a much better job loping on a completely loose rein. She HATES me being in her mouth, even just to bump her down a little. She's easy to stop, with nothing more than a sit down and quick woah, but if we're loping freely, she wants that loose rein or she will pin those ears. You really don't have much room there in your video. It's much easier to judge a relaxed lope when you're doing it in nice wide open circles. You hardly have a chance to get set up there before you're having to put on the brakes again. I bet if you can find an open spot and sit a nice relaxed lope on a loose rein, she'll eventually relax too. It may take a bit though. If she's used to a bouncy or tight ride, she'll need to be "taught" that changes are taking place. It took a few rides in a better saddle for my mare to realize "oh, wow, my shoulders aren't being pinched anymore. This feels better!" In your case, it may not be the saddle, but she'll need to get used to you making changes in your riding. In any event, yea, those are "attitude" ears.  She's beautiful by the way.


Thank you! I feel blessed to have her. I have been working with her buddy sour but once she gets over it I will go to the field next door. I'm just trying to make do with what I got. And I feel bad because I can't seem to ride her right. It feels differen't every time. I just need to get use to it. Being a new saddle that is very weird, and actually loping, I have a lot of working on.sitting that I need to do. And i'm just happy she puts up with me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

You are in this horse's mouth sitting still. You are not setting her head, you are pulling it almost behind the vertical and that is why she is unhappy. And the halter, if you would trouble to look? Is choking her when you have her head yanked back in the still photo. 

You have horrible hands, and are not a good rider either. She is not lazy as much as she is trying to protect herself from your riding mechanics, or lack of them.

You don't need to be loping her, or even trotting her until you get your hands softer AND quieter too. And get a better seat.

For that matter? You don't need to be riding any horse without some lessons. You have good length of leg, and sit a horse well in terms of being over your hips, but the hands and the bouncing are ruining that. Until that is addressed? You will never get to be any better. 

This is a nice mare and you are ruining her. Any other horse would have unloaded you by now, or just taken off and run through the fences. 

And what is with the yanking her head around at every opportunity? Shame on you. And can't see either why you would be trying to get her in lope when you know you are going to have to yank her to a stop in a few feet.

Just so many things wrong here, and feel so bad for this nice little mare. No wonder she has her ears back, she is miserable.


----------



## jewelerin74 (Jun 30, 2013)

I do have to say, if you took the time to read, I set her up like that because I wanted to see how she looked like that. I usually put the halter on the second hole but my friend haltered this one while I did the other. So no. I did not see it. And I do not yank her head every chance. The turn on the way back I used only my feet with a little pressure with the mouth. I usually never pull only pick up that rein. And I love to do that with her because she responds very well. That turning when I started out I was tapping her with my foot and I realize it looks like i'm yanking her head. But she wanted to go to the horse tied up. And I wanted to get a video to see how I am. And not everyone is spoiled with horse lessons. And I think I have been doing just fine. Even though I need a lot of improvement. Please don't say rude things. I would be happy to take lessons, if you were going to pay for them. And she is buddy sour and I just wanted to get a video. I usually lope her all around the fence but the other side was very slippering do to it just raining because it is a low spot. And if I ran through there and video taped it I would be told I don't belong on her because i'm putting her in danger. Sorry i'm a dumb rider. But your commenting saying that I need lessons isn't doing anything. Unless you are helping me and telling me exactly something that could help, please stop commenting on my threads. The only reason I post in here is because I can't get lessons and unfortunately I do and have to learn from people on here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

If money is tight, you might see if someone can give you a set of 2-4 lessons. Or you could see if someone with experience and some well-trained horses will help you for a few sessions, for free. You could also look at some books on riding. Many books are available used on Amazon for $5-15. For under $7, you can buy a nice used copy of "How your horse wants you to ride":

(How Your Horse Wants You to Ride: Starting Out, Starting Over: Gincy Self Bucklin: 9780764570995: Amazon.com: Books). 

I've got it, read it, and think it is a very good all-round book on riding. It has detailed explanations, good pictures, and while the pictures show an English rider, there isn't anything in it that a western rider cannot put to good use.

Centered Riding is also written from an English perspective, but also applies to most general western riding. It is available for under $5, shipped:

Centered Riding (A Trafalgar Square Farm Book): Sally Swift, Jean MacFarland, Mike Noble, Edward E. Emerson: 9780312127343: Amazon.com: Books

I don't own it, but this one is available for under $5:

Western Riding (Horse Illustrated Guide): Lesley Ward: 9781935484530: Amazon.com: Books

I would recommend practicing at a walk and a trot. The book I just bought on riding, from the 1930s, has the line, 'The walk is the queen of the gaits'. What he means is that if you concentrate on doing it well, riding at a walk sets you up for success at a trot, and the trot then sets you up for success at a canter.

I understand not having $40/week to drop on 6 months of lessons. But for $20, you could get 3 good books with detailed explanations and solid suggestions on how to ride better.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

I didn't get to see the video but I did see the picture.

If you can't afford to pay a trainer for lessons then you need to try calling around to see if you can work off lessons.
You are extremely tense and gripping harshly on your horses mouth, which to a horse means stop. Yet if you're kicking that means go. And she's getting frustrated because you're sending some extremly mixed signals. I would also check saddle fit


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

OP....BSMS has some good advice. Books and videos help a lot and are especially valuable when you don't have the option of lessons. 
I walk a lot! I won't even ask for a faster gait until my horse is traveling relaxed on a loose rein and responding to cues to stop, turn, move over, etc. And often I have to check my position, hands, etc. Asking for more than your horse or you are ready for is to invite frustration and a possible dangerous situation for both of you. Take it a step at a time. Progress may seem slow but it is worth it.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

She's absolutely right. Not everyone has the luxury of lessons. I've been riding for 25+ years both English and western and haven't had a professional "paid for" lesson in my life. My experience started with books. I devoured them as a child. I was the only rider in my family and didn't have friends who shared my passion. Everything I learned back then was through trial and error. Self taught stuff. And horse taught. LOL! We all started out somewhere. None of us are born perfect riders and still aren't even after years and years of it. Since then I've learned from other riders and trainers around me, and I still watch hours and hours of Youtube videos and all the trainers on RFDTV. Always tweaking and improving. I think it's unfair to judge someone else so harshly based on a few seconds of video and a still picture. Obviously she knows there is room for improvement in her riding or she wouldn't have had the guts to post a pic and video on here and let me tell ya, as quick as folks tend to jump your case on here, she was definitely brave. I say follow the advice of BSMS and Dustbunny. Inform yourself with every bit of knowledge and example you can find through books and videos. I love videos because you can see an example in action, observe the horse's response and therefore have an idea of what you should expect from your own horse when you go out there and try it yourself. Craig Cameron is actually a good one to follow (the guy in the posted video link). I've watched him on RFDTV and I like him. Others I like to watch are Julie Goodnight and Chris Cox. Just about all of today's TV trainers have something to offer. You just pick and choose. And then like Dustbunny said, start at a walk. This way you're observing your outcome in a nice contoled manner and you can slowly build on it. And, this gives your horse a chance to relearn your improved riding like I mentioned in my last post. Start from scratch. Neither you nor your horse are ever too old to start from scratch. And no you are not a "dumb rider". LOL! I think you actually have very nice posture. You just have to learn to feel your horse in motion and balance with your seat and core instead of your hands. Even at a walk, your hips should move with him. We never just sit and hang on like the movies. It's like learning to post. Suddenly you make the correct move for a few seconds and it's like "WOA, THAT'S IT! That's what it feels like" and then it's not long before you're riding a different horse because the horse feels the change too. Hang in there and don't let anyone get you discouraged. I like to come on here too for advice, but I tend to think about every single post I put up on this board because it's not hard to get torn to pieces on here. BUT. Harsh or not, ultimately I guess you can still learn from it. Just don't let it get to ya. :wink:


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

FWIW - I just finished a 30 minute session of doing 2-point and half-seat with Mia at a walk, trot, and canter...and I'm pooped!  The cantering made up maybe 2-3 minutes out of 30. She stumbled and almost fell on an invisible pothole in the arena, so I insisted she canter over that spot again. Otherwise it would have been 1 1/2 minutes out of 30.

Maybe it is my total lack of natural ability, but after 5 years, I still can find things to work on at a walk, let alone a trot. Cantering is fun, but the work I was doing on my seat, balance and legs during the first 20 minutes are why I didn't hit the poleys when she stumbled, and my staying balanced helped her get her legs under her and keep her from falling. 

Also, I was doing that work based on some stuff I read in my newest old book, _Riding and Schooling Horses_ (1934) by (then) Lt Col Chamberlin. His advice on how best to settle your weight into the saddle when first mounting plus the first few minutes of riding seems to work well for me.

Lots of us don't have $1000 to set aside for 6 months of weekly lessons, but books plus watching your horse and how you feel when riding can help a lot.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

MsBHavin said:


> I didn't get to see the video but I did see the picture.
> 
> If you can't afford to pay a trainer for lessons then you need to try calling around to see if you can work off lessons.
> You are extremely tense and gripping harshly on your horses mouth, which to a horse means stop. Yet if you're kicking that means go. And she's getting frustrated because you're sending some extremly mixed signals. I would also check saddle fit


THIS. 100% this. If you can't pay for lessons, work for them. and the pulling back thing, that = brakes when riding so you're essentially stomping on both the gas and brake pedals at the same time, tons of horses would just buck you off. If you tense up (and you do) you're gonna flop around like a fish out of water. You want to be like jelly, let gravity keep you on from the waist down and balance keep you on from the waist up. My coach explained it to me really well imagine a golf ball on a trampoline, if you were to jump the golf ball would be everywhere but jello would move with the trampoline and absorb the shock of the jumping. Don't be a golf ball. You seem really determined to ride, so working off lessons shouldn't be a problem at all.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Like others have said there are a few issues here. 

I get that you can't afford a trainer, they can be really pricey, but I still think that you really need to take a look at how you ride and work out a plan. 

As others have said, you had her head pulled up pretty tight and it was not good at all. You never want a headset like that when you're riding. Even if it was just a once off thing, each time the horse moved you were thrown about, inadvertently yanking on the reins. Starting out lots of people don't have strong, independent hands, and that's fine, it's a learning process but something you have to consciously work on. 

As far as your canter, it's a direct result of not having a secure seat. You are bracing your legs in front of you which gives you no stability, each stride your leg is moving back, which is throwing you forward. Again - this is common, and something you just need to work on. 

Even without lessons there are some things you can practice on your own. First, stay out of your horses mouth until you actually ask for something. If you're asking for a turn, ask with your seat, then legs, then hands and release when you get what you want (full release - not contact). When you need to slow down, ask with your seat then back up with your hands but release when you get what you want. 

The proper contact that english riders use has to do with collection. They start off asking for long and low, where the horse stretches their frame out, then as they get stronger they slowly collect them in. It's got nothing to do with pulling their heads down. So start offering your mare a longer rein, a chance to stretch out. Unle

That's where I would start, walking on a long rein, making sure turns and stops are really good. If she's buddy sour or won't turn, then work on it by correcting her behaviour, not by riding aggressively the whole time. Bring your hands back a bit so you don't have to have contact with the reins, and you can easily release, but not so far that you don't have anywhere to go. 

Second thing to work on is your seat. Bring your leg a little more underneath you so you're not braced behind it. It probably doesn't feel as secure - but long term that's how you're going to ride the canter properly. Resting your foot in the stirrup (not jamming) your legs should rest there without moving. You should be able to bend forward and back at the waist, and twist your shoulders each way without really moving or affecting your legs at all. So no pivot action - not muscle stiffness. Practice two point (standing up in the saddle) for a few strides, then back down. Move your hips with the horse. When you're comfortable in your new position, practice riding without stirrups, keeping your legs where they were, your heels still down. Then try your two point, keeping moving with the horse. Make sure when you do two point etc, you're hands are balancing without contact and without resting on the main, they need to carry themselves. 

Later you can move onto the trot, practicing without stirrups, moving at the horse at a sitting trot, keeping your hands still without a contact, and eventually rising without stirrups. Working on all this you'll seat will become more independent and secure, and you'll find you'll be able to sit the canter and stop your hands flying about. 

There is heaps online though, exercises for hands, feet. I'd slow down, and not be so worried about a good canter but get a real good walk, and a real good trot.


----------



## jewelerin74 (Jun 30, 2013)

Thank you all for the nicer and helpful comments. I use to be a really bad rider (still am). But I have learned so much from watching others and the internet. I am going into 4H next year which will help me a lot. I just come on here for advice and ways to improve. Not to be chewed out on how my riding is terrible and that I dont belong on a horse. It really kills me inside. I have worked so hard to have these horses. I payed for everything (having no job) including the horses. I help bale hay to get it for free. And I have trained these guys. Not very well but I got them where I can ride them. I got them free green broke. And they are trained to understand me. And they have taught me to understand them too. And to get her to put her neck in I do not just yank it in like some. I bump each rein back and forth. I leaned that from a horse I boarded. I like to make sure they know septate ques for everything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

bumping each rein is also known as sawing on the mouth and is bad. Infact at your stage of riding you should not be thinking about her head and neck other than not knocking her in the mouth or using your hands for balance. 
The proper neck set on a horse actualy has nothing to do with the mouth, If you are riding correctly then it all comes from your seat and from the horses back end.

You are creating a false outline because you are winching the front in instead of riding the back end forwards. this is not good, is bad for the horse and is an absolute pain in the proverbial to retrain.

You have a saint of a mare there that if you do not sort your riding out you will ruin her.

Ignore what her front end is doing, do not even think about contacts or anything along those lines, you are NOT at the stage in your riding where you should be thinking about them.

If possible I'd get someone to lunge you (anyone vaguely horsey can lunge with a rider on board) remove your reins and work on walk and trot without reins and potentialy without stirrups as well. Getting your seat independant of your hands is a matter of finding your balance and being forced to ride without them will speed up that process.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Please find yourself a local trainer and get help. Your horse may not make it another year to 4h. Horses are luxury items, if you cannot spring $25-50 every week or other week for a few months for your HORSE'S well being and sanity then maybe you should reconsider owning a horse and switch to riding lessons. There will be some injuries and issues you can take care of at home, then there will be some you have to call in a professional. Calling a professional would be the responsible thing to do!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Folks, let the OP figure out how to pay her bills. A surprising number of owners on HF have never taken formal lessons, and many do not have wads of money set aside. If things get tough enough financially, they sell their horse. It is amazing how many horses get by without chiropractors, and how many riders learn to ride without lunge lessons...


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

The preparation for riding the canter is to be able to ride the walk and the trot without stirrups. Since you said she only pins her ears at the lope, which is the Western term for "canter", you should be able to ride the other two gaits and learn BALANCE.
I guess that I am surprised that you bought a horse and don't really know how to ride. To suggest you spend money your don't have on lessons is bad advice. Do you have any friends who ride better than you and can instruct you on your horse? 
START with riding for an hour at a time at the walk, without stirrups. You do NOT remove the stirrups, instead you just mount the horse and remove your FEET from the stirrups. You can pick them up at any time. In fact, this was one of the exercises I used for MY riding students to become proficient in balancing after one stirrup is lost. You MUST have a secure seat. When you feel like you are losing your balance grab onto the pommel (the front) of the saddle instead of balancing on the horse's mouth, or else your horse will resent you riding at the walk and the trot, too.
At 11yo I was renting horses to ride for an hour/week in the local Forest Preserve and taught *myself* to sit the canter before I even started Huntseat lessons. I did this for several years. Again, I am surprised at your lack of riding expertise.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

bsms said:


> many riders learn to ride without lunge lessons...


More the shame, because if more people rode on the lunge, doesn't have to be a formal lesson, use the buddy system ad help each other out, there would be more people with a truly independent seat.

As to the question is it bad when they pin their ears back....well it depends

Having watched the video, in this case it is bad because your little girl is communicating how unhappy she is. What we have here is the worst of both worlds, and inexperienced rider and what looks like a fairly novice horse. Either of them would do well with a calm and experienced partner, but at the moment this is just a very unhappy picture.

Having said that, this little girl is a gem, and she deserves the very best, she could get really really sour and buck with the way she is currently being ridden, instead she just pins her ears.

Good luck Op.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

While I don't think it necessary for a rider who wants to just putz around on trail and in the arena to take a lifetime of lessons with a world renown trainer I DO think its necessary to learn GOOD basic riding under the eye of someone who knows what they are doing. It's especially true when your have issues, like in this case. It would probably be an easy fix with a few months of lessons. Horses are living breathing animals... Not guitars or lacrosse sticks. Why should they be subject to being uncomfortable or in pain? I know accidents happen, but to continue riding your horse when its screaming "WHATEVER YOUR DOING, I DON'T LIKE IT!" ... Why? For the sake of your bank account? Because your to proud to say "I need a little help here"?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I have rethought this matter.
Is this the only place your have to ride? ...a small turnout with another horse tied up?...and a round bale feeder in the middle of it? You are green, your mare is green, you cannot sit the horse, you do NOT have a helmet and the feeder will hurt you when you fall into it.
I say, cut your losses and sell her while she is still in good flesh. If/when you have the funds in the future there will be many horses still available for purchase.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

"_Because your to proud to say "I need a little help here"?_"

That is what the OP is doing - asking for helpful advice. This doesn't look like an insurmountable problem to me. Dropping down the speed to a walk and easy jog, particularly if the horse is willing to stop with a sidepull halter, might be enough to get a better seat. If possible - and she might want a more experienced rider to try it first, since a bolting horse in a sidepull is not much fun (been there, done that, only luck prevented injury) - then it would allow her to work on moving WITH her horse, get the bounce out, and do it without hurting her horse's mouth.

The bouncing is also hard on the horse, and I suspect that is the root of the problem. And the books I recommended earlier will give her detailed instruction on how to get the bounce out. AND give her good advice on how to use the reins better.

In the modern age, when Amazon will deliver books to your door for under $10 and there are free videos available, there is no excuse for poor riding.

I would agree with finding a better place to do the riding. A round pen with level footing would be nice for working on the basics.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

MsBHavin said:


> The big issue I see now, is its not the lack of extra money to spend on lessons. It's the lack of a job to fund the horses.



The OP did not come here for a critique of her financial resources. The horses are there, she is doing the best she can, for better or for worse, and for the time being, since you cannot help her financially, the best you can do is offer advice that she can reasonably be expected to be able to incorporate. 

I doubt that telling her to "ride the hind end" as a person who is studying dressage might be told will be of very much real benefit. It's a bit too vague for someone who is working without instruction. This person, if she were your student, and she's asking for tips, would not be ready for just that. She needs more concrete advice for seat and hands. smaller things that can help her work toward riding the hind and getting off the mare's face.

I did not see the video, but I am going to have to guess that to advise her to do a LOT more walking, to not see-saw the hands, to relax and not brace into the stirrups and to read good books and watch some specific videos are all the very kinds of advice from an internet forum that actually might have a real, beneficially effect. 
Not some panicked statement that her real problem is money. She probably already knows that


----------



## jewelerin74 (Jun 30, 2013)

I do not see saw. I know what that is and it is terrible! It can brake the teeth. I simple bump back and forth. And I actually only need to once with this horses. And I do it slow not fast. I got these horses for free. Just because a horse is tied up in the background means nothing! My friend was video taping and wanted to make sure the horse stayed out of the way. I have been riding nearly all my life. But I was always threw up on the horse and told to go. I actually when I was little just flicked the reins to get them to walk. I didn't even kick. And I realize how bad that is. Like I said she is buddy sour. And when we came back from our ride it was a quick decision to see what I looked like. I am a western person. I love trails. I do not like going fast. But i'm trying to do so. I can actually ride this mare without any bridle, or saddle. Using only leg and voice cues. Not trotting. But walking. And she responds very well. And I figured I can advance a little. And our hay isn't going to run out because my stepdads parents farm let's us hay all the fields they do not use. And they are retired and cannot do it anymore. So I think i'm good. And I live 10 miles out of town with a parent not willing to drive me back and forth. And that parent wont even feed me. Not everyone's life is full of rainbows. So right now I am having a difficult time trying to move in with my mom and stepdad where my horses are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jewelerin74 (Jun 30, 2013)

And i'm 16. We have enough hay right now to last a year in a half. Plenty of time before I have to worry. My parents said that if something comes up they will help me pay for some things. As long as I help pay for it or pay them back when I can. Finacial isn't that big of a deal. Just because I do not want to waste my money that I can be spending on my horses to make sure they are ok on lessons.. I need them. But I do not need them that bad that I need to spend everything I have on it. I am more of a trail person. So no. I do not want lessons to learn how to sit faster. I will use the internet the best I can.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Where in MN are you? You mentioned 4H - there should be a horse leader in your area that can help you out.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I think if your teaching yourself to ride,start back at learning the walk trot,forget about the loping:-o. You are getting waaay too far ahead of yourself trying to train yourself & horse,you are only creating problems for you both. Your horse is already unhappy:-(. You are ingraining bad riding habits for yourself.Lessons will be the wisest investment you can make right now for you & your horse,i'd really try find a way to make that happen even if it is just once a week.....As a more senior rider,trust me when I say, Learn the correct way when you are still young!!it gets difficult to overcome your bad riding habits as you get older :lol:


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm sorry you've hit a rough patch in life, but I can assure you that your not the only one with a less then rainbows and butterflies life. I work two jobs and good to nursing school full time. My mother is a single parent working 12-15 hour days 5 days a week. She has also been an alcoholic at least 15 years, that's 2/3 of my life. Did I mention she resents my existence? 

When I was your age i rode my bike to the barn and worked hard for my lessons. My mother would have NEVER entertained the idea of a horse much less paid for my lessons. 

Be grateful for what you have. 

Coaching off the internet can be helpful, but its going to no nothing compaired to someone who knows what they are doing giving you live feedback for your individual situation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Look, I watched the video and you own a horse but don't know how to ride bc you haven't bothered to either take lessons or read any books about riding. You don't own/wear a helmet, which is foolish. I didn't give you ANY advice about engaging the hind quarters of your horse, which I am sure means nothing to you, yet you tell us that you ride a horse that you cannot control at the canter, but ride bridle-less at the walk and trot?!?!? I have NEVER ridden ANY of MY horses bridleless and bareback, and I had several VERY safe horses that I trained and owned for over 20 years. Lynn Palm trained "Rugged Lark" and showed demos for 10 years bridle-less. You are NO Lynn Palm.
It sounds to me as if you THINK you know much more about horse training than you actually do, and are looking for everyone to admire your mare and admire you.
There are many people just like you that want the same applause. There are many people who frequent this forum who are geniunely concerned about the safety of people who are having problems with their horses, and you have already gotten some VERY GOOD advice.
Quit wearing your feelings on your sleeve. You don't respect authorities on the subject of horse training, or you may have mentioned your favorite trainer. You are looking for Free advice, which you have already been given. I am not being mean to suggest that *YOU* WILL get injured with this horse. With MY training, and the training of the others here who have given you good advice, this mare could turn out well.


----------

